
Politicians Building Huge Followings on Twitter - gibsonf1
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2009/06/06/politicians-building-huge-followings-twitter/
======
infinibuy
Ha, on a related note, pizza hut is hiring interns this summer at their
headquarters in Dallas. The Job: Twittering for pizza news and promotions.

